# Wierd fetish thread



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

List all the wierd fetishes that either you have, have heard of, or have created just for laughs. 

*Sweet Tooth Fetish*

I once knew a guy that said that he had a "Sweet Tooth" fetish. He wants to dress up and paint his face up like the character "Sweet Tooth" from Twisted Metal. He then wants to get a woman to get his penis erect and put chocolate and sprinkles on it, and suck on it like an ice cream cone. Also the whole time, he wants to be playing the sounds of Sweet Tooth laughing on an electronic device. Here is the character Sweet Tooth, if you hadn't already heard of him....

YouTube - Twisted Metal III - Sweet Tooth's Info

Also, I have heard of some women liking having a rape fetish? They actually fantasize about being raped? What's up with that.

Then, there's the mummy, fetish. I made a whole thread about that. Here that is if you wanna see it.....

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/26581-mummy-fetish.html

That's all I've got for now. Give me some more people.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I haven't heard of any weird fetishes apart from the obvious ones.

Also.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

You seem to really like talking about fetishes... :mellow:

Just an observation. :tongue:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> You seem to really like talking about fetishes... :mellow:
> 
> Just an observation. :tongue:


I enjoy talking about sex in general. Also I do indeed enjoy talking about fetishes. It's kinda my thing.


----------



## HappiLie (Jun 1, 2010)

It's cliche, but I rilly enjoy a little pain :mellow: 
It's hot. I liek being manhandled. It's a big turn-on. I like getting tossed around like a ragdoll when the time is right. 
Other than that, I have not personally met anyone with any out-of-the blu intense crazy fetishes!


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Come to think of it...I remember being told about a guy who had a foot fetish, so he paid his secretary £10 to throw her shoes at him....


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> Come to think of it...I remember being told about a guy who had a foot fetish, so he paid his secretary £10 to throw her shoes at him....


Awesome, this is the kind of crazy stuff that I'm talking about. Keep it comin.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

'Then Theres The Gandalf Fetish, the Woman Dresses as Gandalf from lord of the rings and Proceeds to beat the man while screaming, "you Shall Not Pass! " While he tries to have Sex with her.

Then There Is The King Henry The 8 fetish. Where the woman Gets on a beard and kings crown with a flowing purple kings cape and has the man dress as a baby in a oversized crib while the man crys out, "King Henry I need Milk", Then the Woman feeds The man milk out of a bottle. after a few hours, the woman lets the man out of the crib and he comes back dressed as a servant, and the man and woman proceed to make sweet passionate love.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a gas mask, combat boot, and chastity belt fetish. I also am a huge fan of latex, ponygirl in latex, and nun latex outfits.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Sneeze Fetish Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board) :crazy:

I've also heard of a right knee fetish. Apparently, the guy couldn't stop stroking the girl there. :frustrating:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Personally I have a Darth Vader Mask fetish. I also have a fondness for American and Irish accents. :tongue:


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmm... weird fetishes eh... this is so stereotypical of u to post something like this Nate. Anyway... some of the weirdest fetishes i've heard of are:

1) The Tentacle Rape Fetish- People liking to see anime and girls in video games getting plowed by tentacles coming from any kind of source

2) The R Kelly Special- Fetishes involving piss

3) The 2G1C fetish- There are some real sick bastards out there and I bet you there's at least one out there who got turned on by those girls eating feces...

4) Dominatrix Fetishes: We're talking about leather and whips, ballgags and gimp suits here... It's sick and i don't see how people like getting dominated...

5) Bush Fetishes: I don't even want to go further into what this is... If you know what it is, then great, if you don't, then don't ask... And btw, i'm not talking about the old presidents either, i'm talking about something about else... 

If you created this thread, then u should be prepared for the posts that come w/ it!


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> 1)* The Tentacle Rape Fetish- People liking to see anime and girls in video games getting plowed by tentacles coming from any kind of source*
> 
> Resident Evil fan pictures... (shivers at thought).


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> 'Then Theres The Gandalf Fetish, the Woman Dresses as Gandalf from lord of the rings and Proceeds to beat the man while screaming, "you Shall Not Pass! " While he tries to have Sex with her.
> 
> Then There Is The King Henry The 8 fetish. Where the woman Gets on a beard and kings crown with a flowing purple kings cape and has the man dress as a baby in a oversized crib while the man crys out, "King Henry I need Milk", Then the Woman feeds The man milk out of a bottle. after a few hours, the woman lets the man out of the crib and he comes back dressed as a servant, and the man and woman proceed to make sweet passionate love.


I'm loving it man. I'm absolutely lovin it!



PulpFictionFan said:


> Hmm... weird fetishes eh... this is so stereotypical of u to post something like this Nate. Anyway... some of the weirdest fetishes i've heard of are:
> 
> 1) *The Tentacle Rape Fetish- People liking to see anime and girls in video games getting plowed by tentacles coming from any kind of source
> *
> ...


Omg, are you serious? That's a real fetish? Awesome!


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

there aren't so much fetishes as they are kinks...

1. Blood fetish, where one is aroused by being covered in blood typically in varying degrees of it and amounts. Sometimes it has to come from a specific source as well.

2.Spanking/ slapping and not just of the rear end but of the genitals

3. Raw meat. It can be watching someone work with raw meat. IT could be a specific kind of meat. It could be being coated in a meat or coating someone else in a meat

4. Compulsive vampirism- I came up with this term for an ex of my who could only...finish the job by biting someone or being into a deep fantasy about biting someone

5. Knife/sword/dagger. Some people get a thrill out of tracing sharp objects along the skin of their lover and doing wonderfully obscene things with them.

6. Pudding/Jello/anything that infiltrates crevasses- Bathing in foods that literally go everywhere.

hmm these are all I could think off:wink:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you know that there are Twilight dildos? Tantus Direct: The Vamp HEADDESK. I shudder at the thought of putting it in the fridge "for that authentic experience." :frustrating:


----------



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

Crossdressing and diapers.
[/thread] :'P

[of course I have absolutely no association with either one and the very notion that I may is laughably absurd]


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

freebird1839 said:


> Then There Is The King Henry The 8 fetish. Where the woman Gets on a beard and kings crown with a flowing purple kings cape and has the man dress as a baby in a oversized crib while the man crys out, "King Henry I need Milk", Then the Woman feeds The man milk out of a bottle. after a few hours, the woman lets the man out of the crib and he comes back dressed as a servant, and the man and woman proceed to make sweet passionate love.


I have seen something similar to this on a show called SexTV :mellow:
It was in Japan. Not only getting fed out of a bottle, but the man also pees in his diaper and gets turned on by the diaper change... being put to sleep in the crib, only allowed to crawl etc

Then there's furries as a fetish o_o
and that might mean several things


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

It's threads like these that remind me how weird mine is and get me self-conscious.:blushed:


----------



## ceh (Jul 20, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I have heard of some* women liking having a rape fetish? They actually fantasize about being raped? What's up with that.


*all

I don't think I've ever known one that hasn't.

Go read "My Secret Garden" sometime, it'll really open your eyes.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> There are many things about this world that are far more "sick" than a rape fetish, my friend.


I wouldn't disagree with that statement. 

Oh and then there's the* BASEMENT FETISH*

With the basement fetish, a man will wait get several women and chain them up , ball gag them, and make them prisoner in his basement. He then will go and while they are all chained will have sex with one of or more of them at his leisure all throughout the day, all whilst the women are still chained up the whole time. Sick shit.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I wouldn't disagree with that statement.
> 
> Oh and then there's the* BASEMENT FETISH*
> 
> With the basement fetish, a man will wait get several women and chain them up , ball gag them, and make them prisoner in his basement. He then will go and while they are all chained will have sex with one of or more of them at his leisure all throughout the day, all whilst the women are still chained up the whole time. Sick shit.


Gary Heidnik much?


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

What's that fetish where a guy just wants a woman to treat him like an infant all day? Yeah, that's pretty weird.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh also I don't know if these have been said, but I forget their proper names but there are a fe odd but fascinating fetishes. One is where a person likes to watch someone take a shit or be shat on, the other is the same thing with pee, and there is a splinter from these two where people enjyoy...*shudder* ingesting the fecal matter or drinking piss. Then there is a vomit/gagging fetish which is weird.:mellow:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Fetish for digging swimming pools. If you have that one gimme a call.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I wouldn't disagree with that statement.
> 
> Oh and then there's the* BASEMENT FETISH*
> 
> With the basement fetish, a man will wait get several women and chain them up , ball gag them, and make them prisoner in his basement. He then will go and while they are all chained will have sex with one of or more of them at his leisure all throughout the day, all whilst the women are still chained up the whole time. Sick shit.


YES! U actually posted the basement fetish! I can't believe some ppl would actually get off on this, though.... "shudders".


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> YES! U actually posted the basement fetish! I can't believe some ppl would actually get off on this, though.... "shudders".


Gary M. Heidnik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Have any of you ever watched the movie A dirty shame?
Watch and see some odd fetishes,it's also hilarious.

Personally I like being dominated.
I don't think that's weird though.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Calvaire said:


> Personally I like being dominated.
> I don't think that's weird though.


 well it depends on how and how far


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Stockings here. The ones that go to like mid thighs or whatever are hot.

I didn't even know I had a fetish for this until a few weeks ago when it just kinda clicked.

It's pretty tame but damn hot 

to not be confused with the people that have a fetish for just clothing items, the stockings have to be on a woman. Not standalone. Cool thanks.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Rogue Eagle said:


> Stockings here. The ones that go to like mid thighs or whatever are hot.
> 
> I didn't even know I had a fetish for this until a few weeks ago when it just kinda clicked.
> 
> ...


Seconded.

----


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

RISE! RISE! RIIIIISSSSEEEE!!!!!!!! 

More weird fetishes:

1) The Clown Fetish

This fetish involves one or more of the sexual partners painting themselves up like a clown, wearing a clown nose and then proceeding to fuck their brains out. It's like the Sweet Tooth fetish but different.

2) The Superman Fetish

This fetish involves the male partner wearing a red cape and a blue shirt with the superman insignia on it. This guy then proceeds to have interccourse with his partner while wearing the cape and costume. The "superman" also does a heroic pose while he receives oral sex.

3) The Alligator Fuckhouse

A daring sexual maneuver: Mid-coitus, one person bites the neck of the other, locks their arms and legs down and goes into a deathroll, all while maintaining insertion. Like downshifting a car!

4) A Day In The Woods

This is pretty easily explained. Basically, the two partners go on a hike or adventure out in the woods then just screw in the middle of the woods. Then they fall asleep.

You thought this thread was finally dead? HA, it shall never die! MUAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a fetish with really violent sex, so violent it makes you even blush, and about the rape fetish, I have it, like I told you I'm very into all the kinds of violent sexual ways. you know, being mistreated in sex.
Damn, they make me very hot. i think i don't need to clarify that this has nothing to do with me approving rapes. but so no one gets confused :/
And...very big age differences. I love all those things about power roles, dominant/submissive.
I didn't know what Sweet Tooth was xDD I know a lot about strange fetishes too, even if some of them look disgusting or merely don't say anything to me.
Like autonepiophilia. But I'm sure you know what I'm speaking about.
And yes, you like speaking about fetishes. But it's a cool topic xDD


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I love the idea of watching 2 hot guys (or more) with each other, and maybe joining in :wink:

Weird fetish: I read about coprophilia in college, that is some weird shit! *snicker*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Not a fetish, But I often fantasise about myself as a woman. It's rather unusual, but I think it's well within the boundaries of normal.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Me too lol^. I'm curious what it feels like.


----------



## Poketto Kunoichi (Sep 11, 2010)

Doppelganger bang. *Nosebleeds* What I'd give for that with a certain anime character.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> I have a fetish with really violent sex, so violent it makes you even blush, and about the rape fetish, I have it, like I told you I'm very into all the kinds of violent sexual ways. you know, being mistreated in sex.
> Damn, they make me very hot. i think i don't need to clarify that this has nothing to do with me approving rapes. but so no one gets confused :/
> And...very big age differences. I love all those things about power roles, dominant/submissive.
> I didn't know what Sweet Tooth was xDD I know a lot about strange fetishes too, even if some of them look disgusting or merely don't say anything to me.
> ...


Wow, this sounds really hot come to think of it.


----------

